# brp turnbuckles for mini t



## mini_insane (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi, I have a set of brp turnbuckles on my mini t. But was wondering what size tap I might need to tap into an alloy shock tower.
If anyone has any insight I would greatly apriciate it.. 
Thank you _Duane


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is a 4-40.


----------



## mini_insane (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you I really apriciate that.


----------



## mini_insane (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh I was thinking about replacing some or all of the plastic ball cups used with the turnbuckles. Whould happen to do you still sell them Bud? Or know where I can find them? 
Thanks again.. _Duane


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

They are the standard associated ball cups.


----------

